# Welche HD TV Karte??



## sNook (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe community,
ersteinmal entschuldigung, sollte es einen ähnlichen Thread geben.
Aaaber ich brauche eine persönliche Beratung in Sachen TV-Karten.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ich suche eine TV-Karte (*SAT DVB-S*,habe Sattelitenschüssel auf dem Dach?!) für meinen HTPC:


> *Mainboard *Asus M3A78-EM
> *CPU* AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+ EE AM2 "tray" 2x512kB, Sockel
> *Netzteil *Be Quiet! 300 Watt
> *RAM *2x1GB DDR2 800 Aeneon RAM
> *HDD* 80GB 2,5" Hitachi in einer scythe dämmung


die Karte sollte eine HDTV (Ready??) sein.
Auch sollte sie DolbySorround Sound "können"

Ansonsten soll sie einfach nur ein gutes Bild machen, kurze Umschaltzeiten haben und EPG haben ,selbstredend auch eine Aufnahmefunktion in HD Qualität, sollte dabei sein.

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet eher ein wenig unerfahren, ich bitte um Verständnis 
Aber der liebe Olstyle hat mich schon ein wenig aufgeklärt  --> Danke dafür 

Preisbudget hab ich erstmal keins 

Lg, der sNook


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2009)

Ich kann für die mit Mantis Chip sprechen, AFAIR Twin Han Design, hab so eine und die funzt bei mir recht gut.
Hab leider noch nicht das Mediacenter ausprobiert, werd ich aber mal bei Gelegenheit nachholen.

PS: SkystarHD2, Terratec Cinergy DVB-S2 und noch einige...

Die Technotrends sind aber idR auch ganz gut.


----------



## Blueennifer (12. Februar 2009)

HAUPPAUGE WinTV HVR-4000

Hauppauge WinTV Nova-HD-S2 PCI

ich könnte dir die beiden empfehlen 

also ich hab mit Hauppage bis jetzt nur gute erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## sNook (12. Februar 2009)

@ Stefan Payne: 
Danke, die AFAIR Twin Han Design ist mir bishere gänzlich unbekannt. Aber das werde ich schleunigst änderne 

@ Blueennifer:
HAUPPAUGE WinTV HVR-4000
Hauppauge WinTV Nova-HD-S2 PCI

Hab ich auch beide schon ins auge gefasst, doch laut den user berichten auf der ALTERNATE seite, sollen die Karten nicht allzuviel taugen 
Könntest du da vielleicht deinen persönlichen eindruck hier nochmal zum guten geben?

Danke schonmal an euch


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> @ Stefan Payne:
> Danke, die AFAIR Twin Han Design ist mir bishere gänzlich unbekannt. Aber das werde ich schleunigst änderne


Das Wort AFAIR solltes du streichen!

AFAIR = "As far as I remember" und zu Deutsch: "Soweit ich mich erinnere"


----------



## sNook (12. Februar 2009)

Ahh  
gut herzlichen Dank, wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## sNook (13. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr sonst keine weiteren ideen? oder seiten wo man sich test von guten karten durchlesen kann?


----------



## sNook (14. Februar 2009)

Habe ebend eine Karte gesehen: TV Karte AVerMedia AverTV DVB-S Hybrid + FM II HDTV
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - TV-Karten - Sat (DVB-S) - AVerMedia AVerTV Satellite Hybrid+FM

Ist diese gut bzw. taugt die was?


----------



## ElsiE (18. Februar 2009)

hab selbst eine FloppyDTV ..vielleicht ist das was für dich.


----------



## sNook (18. Februar 2009)

Danke,
Vielleicht magst du ja mal ein bisschen erzählen?
Wie ist die so?
Qualität etc.?

Lg


----------



## emmaspapa (18. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich stehe voll auf http://www.technotrend.de . Habe die TT-connect S-2400. Klasse Karte.


----------



## sNook (18. Februar 2009)

Schau ich mir mal an 
Aber deine ist KEINE HDTV Karte 

Lg


----------



## ElsiE (18. Februar 2009)

hab die Karte jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren ..bisher keine Probleme. HDTV-mäßig kann ich sie nicht beurteilen, da bei uns keine HDTV-Sender eingespeist wird. Wie man auf der Website sieht, kann man sich aussuchen, ob man die Karte in ein 3 1/2 Schacht an der Front verbaut oder einfach in einen PCI-Slot verfrachtet. (bei mir die 1.Variante). Als TV-Programm verwende ich den dvbviewer (siehe: http://www.dvbviewer.com). Die TV-Software hat eine aktive Community, die Software wird ständig weiterentwickelt ..und falls man Fragen hat kann man die im Forum loswerden. Allerdings kostet der dvbviewer extra..lohnt sich aber. Ich bin jedenfalls damals von der mitgelieferten Software auf den dvbviewer umgestiegen. 

Zum Bild: wie in meiner Signatur zu sehen gibt es bei mir noch die Technotrend Premium C-2300... die (etwas betagt gebe ich zu) von der Bildqualität her der FloppyDTV nicht im Mindesten das Wasser reichen kann.. 

Sonstiges: die Aufnahmen werden im mpg-Format getätigt ..eine Umwandlung wie bei der Technotrend-Karte von pva zu mpg entfällt also. Die Karte / Tv-Software arbeitet bei mir bis jetzt absolut zuverlässig. Ich nehme hin und wieder einige TV-Serien auf und will nachts um 2 nicht unbedingt aufstehen und den Aufnahme-Button für die Aufnahme der Wiederholung drücken ..deshalb bin ich darauf angewiesen, dass die Aufnahmeprogrammierungen zuverlässig funktionieren. Hier kommt wiederum der dvbviewer ins Spiel.. er bietet z.B. vielfältige Aufnahme(wiederhol)funktionen ..quasi wie eine Wochenzeitschaltuhr  . So war es möglich z.B. Scrubs nahezu vollständig und in einem "Durchlauf" aufzunehmen. Die fehlenden Folgen sind dem Faktor Mensch zuzuschreiben...

Noch Fragen? ..fragen!


----------



## sNook (19. Februar 2009)

Keine Fragen - herzlichen Dank für deinen wirklich guten bericht


----------



## Heng (23. Februar 2009)

Ich suche auch noch ne TV-Karte.
Was haltet ihr von dieser hier:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - TV-Karten - Sat (DVB-S) - Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD


----------



## sNook (23. Februar 2009)

Genau diese werde ich wohl auch kaufen. Um genau zu sein WERDE. Und zwar übermorgen, aber diese woche noch. Allerdings ohne das CI Modul, da ich kein Premier schauen will.
Ich würd dir aber dann diese empfehlen (zu dem Preis)hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD

Lg, sNook


----------



## -cHaOs- (23. Februar 2009)

Technisat Skystar2

Mit oder ohne HD Zusatz -ist egal- die ohne kanns auch.


----------



## Heng (23. Februar 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Genau diese werde ich wohl auch kaufen. Um genau zu sein WERDE. Und zwar übermorgen, aber diese woche noch.



Alles klar, dann sag mal bescheid wie die Karte ist


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2009)

Bei mir lief die Skystar2 HD einfach mal gar nicht, aber so ist wenigstens Payne zu seiner gekommen.

Auch wenn es etwas spät kommt:


Blueennifer schrieb:


> HAUPPAUGE WinTV HVR-4000
> 
> Hauppauge WinTV Nova-HD-S2 PCI
> 
> ich könnte dir die beiden empfehlen


Das ist ein und die selbe Karte.
Auf letzterer fehlen nur die Analog-Tuner der HVR.


----------



## sNook (28. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe mir die *TerraTec Synergy S2 DVBS2 PCI HD* gekauft und sie macht aber auch nur probleme 
Bitte helft mir hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/multimedia-sonstige-hardware/44317-terratec-cinergy-s2-dvb-s2-pci-hd-fb-macht-nur-probleme.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2009)

Wo hast denn Probleme??
Welche Software nutzt du?


----------



## sNook (28. Februar 2009)

@Stefan Payne: 
Also das Problem liegt daran, dass die Fernbedienung nicht benutzen lässt, macht auch einfach keinen Mucks. Wie gesagt, schau mal bitte hier :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/multimedia-sonstige-hardware/44317-terratec-cinergy-s2-dvb-s2-pci-hd-fb-macht-nur-probleme.html
Und als Software habe ich die Standart dinge, da ich damit auch rel zufrieden bin 
Das wären:     
* Terratec Home Cinema
* MAGIX Movies auf CD & DVD TV Edition 
und dann halt noch die Treiber der Remote Control Steuerung oder so ähnlich  ist halt für die FB.


----------



## hydrox (1. März 2009)

hi leute,
darf ich mal kurz dazwischen schreiben?!

ich habe auch vor mir eine Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD [inkl. CI-Modul???] zu kaufen.
Nur weiß ich nicht ob ich dieses CI-Modul brauche. Also Premiere oder sonstiges Pay-TV habe ich nicht vor zu gucken. Ich will nur das TV empfangen was ich an meinem richtigen Fernseher auch empfangen kann, welcher an eine Satelitenschüssel angeschlossen ist (deshalb ja auch DVB-S).
Kann ich dann auch (ohne das CI-Modul) die Radios empfangen, welche ich mit einem normalen Radio nicht empfangen kann, wie zB Sunshine-Live oder andere aus zB Frankreich oder Bayern (wohne in NRW)?

LG
Daniel


----------



## sNook (1. März 2009)

Hallo Hydrox,
also ich kann mit meiner Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD [OHNE CI-Modul] Sender aus Frankreich empfangen und auch welche aus Bayern. Wohne in Niedersachsen. Dein sunshine Live finde ich allerdings nicht. aber ich denke was das angeht, wirst du bei der CI Version auch nicht mehr glück haben, da dort ja nur als "dreingabe" das CI Modul dabei ist. Und da du Premiere nicht nutzt kannst du auch zur normalen Version greifen.

Lg


----------



## FadeOfReality (1. März 2009)

nur als zwischenruf

SunshineLive wird gefunden und funktioniert einwandfrei
ob Premiere (falls dus doch ausprobieren willst) ist reine Glückssache

du brauchst als CI einschub ein AlphaCrypt Modul und die PremiereKarte hol dir bei Saturn/MM ..da hast du Rückgaberecht wenns nicht funktioniert

hab vorhin erst mit Premiere getelt und die meinen man kanns nur ausprobieren.. bei manchen funts bei manchen net


----------



## hydrox (1. März 2009)

okay dann nehme ich die ohne  

thx für die aufklärung!


----------



## sNook (1. März 2009)

Gerne gerne kein problem 
Aber bitte wieder zu meinem Problem, der FadeOfReality hat mir zwar schon per Teamviewer in einer 1 1/2 stündigen sitzung zu helfen vermocht, aber es sollte nicht sein (

HILFEEEEE :/


----------



## kevinl (13. März 2009)

Hallo. Ich muss dir unbedingt die Hauppauge WinTV-Nova-HD-S2. Ich habe die selber verbaut. Is schon geil. Du bekommst Cyberlink Power Cinema dazu. Mit dem Prog. kannst du anschauen und aufnehmen. Natürlich auch in HD. Schau einfach mal bei Hauppauge Computer Works : WinTV-NOVA-HD-S2 vorbei. Für Pay-TV gibts optional noch ein CI-Modul zu kaufen.

Ich hoffe es hat die Kaufentscheidung ein wenig erleichtert.
MfG Kevin


----------



## sNook (13. März 2009)

Hmm -.-
Danke Kevin! Kam ein wenig zu spät.
Aber wie der Zufall so will, bekomme ich aus meinem RMA Fall in den nächsten 2 Tagen mein geld zurück. Danke dir. Ich hatte die Hauppauge WinTV-Nova-HD-S2 auch ins Auge gefasst, du hast meine Gedanken nochmal bestärkt 

lg


----------



## CBR (13. März 2009)

Also, was ich hier lese kommt mir sehr gelegen, weil ich mir auch mal eine TV-Karte holen wollte, eine Frage habe ich zu diesem Gerät, bin nicht wirklich schlau geworden beim googlen 

Kann diese TV-Karte auch ein FBAS bzw. S-Video annehmen, also wenn ich z.B. eine Konsole anschließen möchte?

Oder kann die Hauppauge WinTV-Nova-HD-S2 das? ich kann mich nicht entscheiden^^


----------



## sNook (13. März 2009)

Also um ehrlich zu sein würd ich dir mittlerweile von der Cinergy abraten.
Ich hatte vorher schon viel gelesen, bei ihr würde die datenübertragung der fb nicht funzen.
Ich hab sie mir gekauft. Und was war? Genau das problem.
Greif lieber, wie ich jetzt auch zur WinTV-Nova-HD-S2!!

Deine Frage kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten, ich denke aber das, dass machbar sein sollte.

Lg


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2009)

Also die Nova-HD-S2 hat defnitiv keinen Video-In.
Auch der Skystar HD 2 und der Cinergy S2 sowie den Modellen von Technotrend fehlt ein solcher Eingang. 

Meine "alte" Nova-S Plus hat zwar so einen Eingang, sie bietet aber dafür kein DVB-S2.


----------



## sNook (13. März 2009)

Oder so 

EDIT: Ich hätte hier noch eine alte mit sonem anschluss - pinnacle - evtl interesse? jetzt nur nebenbei  wenn ja -> PN!


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Also um ehrlich zu sein würd ich dir mittlerweile von der Cinergy abraten.
> Ich hatte vorher schon viel gelesen, bei ihr würde die datenübertragung der fb nicht funzen.
> Ich hab sie mir gekauft. Und was war? Genau das problem.
> Greif lieber, wie ich jetzt auch zur WinTV-Nova-HD-S2!!
> ...


Naja, wenns weiter nix ist, gibt hier schlimmere Probleme.

Zumal es eh empfehlenswert ist, eine M$ MediaCenter Fernbedienung zuzulegen, wenn man wirklich vor hat, einen HTPC zu bauen.


----------



## sNook (14. März 2009)

Nja also der Empfänger *AUF* der karte ist im arsch.
Das sollte das heißen, sorry. Und joar der IR Empfänger passt auch nicht richtig...
So weit. Und wo kann man ne MS MC FB kaufen?

Lg


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. März 2009)

Hm, vielleicht hättest du dir bei deiner Terratec Karte, das hier mit dazu bestellen sollen...
Ist aber keine MCE Fernbedienung...

Mal ein paar Links, so wirklich gefunden hab ich aber nur diese Philips Fernbedienung, erkennen kannst sie am WIndows Button...
MCE-Community.de -> NEWS: Media Center Fernbedienung & Tastatur


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. März 2009)

ich danke mal auch für den Link stefan denn seit n paar tagen spinnt meine FB auch ständig


----------



## sNook (14. März 2009)

@ Stefan Payne:
Die hat ich auch gesehen, aber ich dachte meine funzt.
Und bei hoh.de hatten sie diese FB noch nicht.
Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis 

Lg


----------



## CBR (14. März 2009)

@ sNook Also ich denke, wir wollen beide denke ich mal das gleiche, eine TV-Karte, die HDTV empfangen bzw. verarbeiten kann und DVB-S oder DVB-S2.
Du würdest wohl kaum deine Karte verkaufen wollen, wenn die das alles könnte 

Also meine Frage, gibt es überhaupt eine DVB-S2 Karte mit "HD" UND "FBAS"?

Ach ja, ich hatte mir damals die Fernbedienung von der PCGH-Pearl-HTPC-Aktion gekauft, damal mit Versand 10 Euro, jetzt kostet die mit Vesang gut 20.
Ich bin damit sehr gut gefahren, Media Center funzt ohne Probleme und ne Treiberinstallation war auch nicht nötig, einfach rein und los 

Vista MCE Remote Control


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2009)

Der große Bruder der Nova-HD-2, die *WinTV HVR-4000* hat auch FBAS zum DVB-S2.
Da dazu aber auch noch ein DVB-T Tuner kommt ist die Karte nicht ganz billig.


----------



## sNook (14. März 2009)

@CBR:
Es war nicht so gemeint wie du es verstanden hast^^
Ich habe hier noch ne alte DVB-S Karte von pinnacle die so einen eingang hat.
Diese würde ich bei interesse verkaufen, sodass du quasi mit deiner HDTV Karte 2 parallel laufen hast, nur an der pinnacle whatever dran hast.

Lg


----------



## sNook (14. März 2009)

Soo ein kleine update:
Habe bei eBay eine 57€ günstige Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-HD-S2 HDTV abgesahnt.
Mit rechnung und allem 

Halte euch auf dem laufendem^^ werde ma schauen wie die ist...


----------



## CBR (16. März 2009)

Die Hauppauge WinTV HVR-4000  sieht ganz nett aus, wenn ich etwas Geld über habe, denke ich, das sie eine Ganz gute Investition ist 

An der Pinnacle bin ich nicht interessiert, vor allem, weil in meinen PC eh nicht mehr allzuviel bei SLI und X-Fi reinpasst


----------



## sNook (16. März 2009)

Alles klar  War ja nur ne Idee 
Desweiteren werde ich die TV-Karte wohl ende der Woche da haben und auch nen kleinen Bericht erstatten, wenn du solange warten kannst . Es sei denn, für dich ist klar, dass du die Hauppauge WinTV HVR-4000 nimmst, dann kann ich mir das ja eigentlich sparen..

Lg sNook


----------

